# WoT Launcher startet nicht mehr



## Nekrodamus (11. Mai 2013)

Vorgestern hat mein Sohn auf seinem Laptop noch problemlos WoT gespielt, doch seit gestern verweigert der Launcher seinen Dienst.

Windows 7 zeigt kurz an, dass gearbeitet wird und das war es dann auch. 

Versuchsweise haben wir die Datei von meinem Rechner rüber gezogen und auch mal die drei kleinen, automatisch angelegten Zusatz-Dateien gelöscht und neu erstellen lassen (das macht der Launcher noch) - alles ohne Erfolg.

Ohne Launcher startet das Spiel einwandfrei.

Am System wurde bewusst gar nichts geändert, aber zumindest ein Windows-Update wurde (automatisch) installiert.

Jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen oder was man mal versuchen könnte?


----------



## Zabmaster (11. Mai 2013)

Mal die firewall einstellungen checken, ansonsten hilft nur ne neuinstallation. Wobei mein kumpel mal was ähnliches erzählte, bei ihm ging der launcher zu starten, konnte aber nicht ins spiel. Er hat dann immer direkt gestartet und nach 2-3 tagen ging der launcher plötzlich wieder...


----------



## Nekrodamus (11. Mai 2013)

@ Firewall

Mein Sohn wüsste gar nicht, wie man da hinkommt oder was man da machen könnte. (Er ist Anwender, für alles andere hat er seine Hiwis.) Werde ich nachher aber trotzdem mal überprüfen, ob ein Windoof-Update da evt. etwas verstellt hat.

@ Neu-Installation

Wie gesagt, das Spiel läuft ja, nur halt ohne den Launcher. Und diesen habe ich von meinem Rechner herüber kopiert, wo er problemlos funktioniert.

Wollte die Neuinstallation halt nach Möglichkeit vermeiden, aber wenn ich heute keine Lösung finde, werden wir das mal probieren.


----------



## Zabmaster (11. Mai 2013)

Schon klar, neuinstallation dauert ewig... hab gerade ma im wot-forum geschaut und ihr scheint nicht die einzigen zu sein WoT Launcher funktioniert nicht mehr - Probleme mit dem Spiel - World of Tanks official forum
kann am explorer update liegen vlt sogar nur ne defekte verknüpfung


----------



## Nekrodamus (11. Mai 2013)

*GELÖST !*

Schuld war der IE 10, der sich bei ihm gestern im Rahmen der automatischen Updates installiert hat!

Update rückgängig gemacht (und Blocker installiert), schon läuft alles wieder einwandfrei.

Auf so eine Idee muss man erstmal kommen, dass ein Browser-Update ein Nicht-Browser-Online-Spiel blockiert ...


----------

